# Upgrading the alternator coil and flywheel for heated handles, worth the hassle?



## forbeskm (Jan 16, 2017)

Upgrading the alternator coil and flywheel for heated handles, worth the hassle? 



I have an Ariens 926001, Tecumseh motor LH318SA 156582H, I read this is the HMSK80?


I have added auto steer to it, and I have also replaced the gearbox on the augers. Hence why I am trying to keep my investment. I bought this new in 2007 so I know what use it has had.



I have always wanted heated handles, one and only purchase regret was not getting the next model up at the time . It looks like I have 3amps which is not enough. 



So options are:


upgrade the alternator/flywheel to support 5 or 7amps
swap motors
buy heated gloves.



Worth the bother? Not easily offended, I could just go the LED route, try an 881 amber or a flood/ac/dc box and run along 


I saw this post from mfrs2000 from 2014 in the LED thread that was crazy long, thought it could use its own. 



Sorry, volts...

From researching part #'S I would say that I have a 1 Amp 18 W output.

Below is a quote from another site. 


I've got a 24" Yard Machines snow blower (31AS6LCE700) with what I believe to be the largest engine (at least that I've ever seen) on a blower that width. It's a Tecumseh 10.0 HP that is 358cc (LH358SA-159517Z). The engine is an older style "flat head" which is no longer made by the now defunct Tecumseh. The engine is great, but it lacks an alternator to run a light for the snow blower. So I've researched various other MTD model snow blowers as well as similar LH358SA aka HMSK80 engines. There are several alternators to choose from:
-1 Amp (18 Watt), P/N 611111, Readily available and probably most common. It has only two coils and takes up 120 degees if the flywheel (a third of the pie!)
-3 Amp (~36 Watt @12V), P/N 611095 or P/N 611113 or P/N 611116
-3 Amp D.C., 5 Amp A.C. ( ), P/N 611104. This is for a system that uses an A.C. light, but has a battery that needs to be charged.
-7 Amp (~84 Watt @ 12V), P/N 611097 or P/N 611290



However, you need more than just an alternator to make power. The flywheel must be replaced with a flywheel which has magnets on inside ring. Flywheels:
-Flywheel matched to 1 Amp, P/N 611093?
-Flywheel matched to 3Amp, P/N 611083, or P/N611093
-Flywheel matched to 3Amp D.C./5Amp A.C., P/N 611309.
-Flywheel matched to 7Amp, P/N 611094 (5 ma​


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

Much easier/simpler to just get heated gloves. I got a pair from Milwaukee, admittedly those are pricey and others are cheaper, but I don't know about their quality. They are marketed toward snowmobilers and folks who work outside.


----------



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

You could buy a next model up unit with heated grips with a blown engine ,and swap the parts you need.
You’ll need the correct alternator and a flywheel as noted plus the grips and wiring ,they will all be there.

Is it worth it ?
You already added the auto steer and fixed the gearbox, might as well have all the toys you want.


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Forbes, Well worth changing the alternator. It's very simple, compared to the upgrades you've already done. There are plenty of the Tec's out there, already blown up, that have the parts you need. The cheapest/easiest route, is to visit a local small engine shop and offer to buy a blown up engine that has the parts on it that you need. You've done the research. Find the biggest alternator setup you can find. The small engine guys will gladly sell you their junk. The stators and flywheels don't usually get damaged when they grenade.

GLuck, Jay


----------



## forbeskm (Jan 16, 2017)

Thanks everyone! Those are some good options. I will have to check out the local small engine repair places in denver! And those Milwaukee gloves look like a nice option, I always wanted to try out the jackets! I think I'll take my time and see what I can find, either the next up with a blown motor or a blown motor with the fly wheel/alternator.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

My Bolens 824 came with heated grips from the factory and has enough juice to power a 36W headlight concurrently with the heated grips. I believe their engines have the upgraded 7 amp hardware. The non-running specimens typically have very poor resale value, might be worth checking in your local ads.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

I don't think so.

I use mittens and have never had a problem with the cold.
you can buy the little hand warmers to stuff inside the mittens if your hands get cold.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I use Mittens also .... most of the upper quality Mittens have the zippered pouch for the hand warmers, but I never need to use them, as my hands are always warm with a quality Mitten.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

oneacer said:


> I use Mittens also .... most of the upper quality Mittens have the zippered pouch for the hand warmers, but I never need to use them, as my hands are always warm with a quality Mitten.


same here


----------



## ngooo (Dec 11, 2019)

Hi All,

I decided to give it a go, so i just placed an order for the following:

Tecumseh 60 WATT ALTERNATOR Part# LCT04141
Tecumseh FLYWHEEL 6 MAGNET ESTART EPAIII Part# LCT20817051
Universal Grip 12V ATV Motorcycle Heated Grips Inserts Handlebar Hand Warmer

$90 to give it a try.

For those who have installed these, I would appreciate some advice. The 60 Watt Alternator comes with 2 wires (red/black) and it says it AC volts. The Hand warmers states its 12VDC. Do i need to purchase a voltage regulator/rectifier as well?


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

You should be able to just plug them in and it should work with AC. An incandescent light will work with both AC and DC, a LED light has to have DC, they are polarity sensitive.


----------



## ngooo (Dec 11, 2019)

Watched quite a few youtube videos on how to take off the flywheel. 

So my snowblower is 10+ years, it did have an electric start but no other bells and whistles. Took off the old flywheel which had only 1 magnet for the starter with no alternator, but it did have 4 tapped holes to for mounting of an alternator.

As mentioned, I ordered the 60 watt alternator and a 6 magnet flywheel.

The heated grips were pretty easy to install and straight forward. The grips came with a red and black wire, the alternator came with a red and black wire. 

I made an extension cable between the alternator and the heated grips. Had to dig up two pairs of 2 pin connectors and only had red wires.

So under a $100US, I now have heated grips. Only downside was the exchange/shipping/import fees, ended up costing $200 CDN.


----------



## melson (Feb 9, 2015)

Yea! I think you'll appreciate the warmth.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Awesome, enjoy! I was curious how big of a deal heated grips were (I'd added a headlight to my previous blower). Then I tried them in some unusually-cold storms for us (maybe 15 and windy). Wow, they made a really big difference, I was very happy. Not essential, and good gloves/mittens will obviously help. But there's still something nice about active heat, vs mainly better insulation. And they can provide more heat than the chemical handwarmers I've tried.


----------



## forbeskm (Jan 16, 2017)

Very nice work, what engine was that you moidified? I need to look used to find it for mine at those prices.


----------



## ngooo (Dec 11, 2019)

I have a Poulan Pro 24, that is at least 10 years old. It came with a LCT208cc gen I engine. During my research, I found that that these parts could have many different numbers, depending on the brand. So for example you could buy that 6 magnet flywheel from LCT, Tecumseh, Husqvarna, MTD. So I would recommend that you expand your search on eBay with all the various part numbers.


----------



## AMAC (11 mo ago)

I know this is ancient, but got to try... I've got the same engine and purchased the same or similar kit. I'm only getting 12v AC out of the coil. I'm not sure, but I think it should be more like 30v AC ? Any thoughts?

Cheers

Alyre


ngooo said:


> Watched quite a few youtube videos on how to take off the flywheel.
> 
> So my snowblower is 10+ years, it did have an electric start but no other bells and whistles. Took off the old flywheel which had only 1 magnet for the starter with no alternator, but it did have 4 tapped holes to for mounting of an alternator.
> 
> ...


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

It is the watts that you are concerned about, not the voltage.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

At full throttle?


----------



## AMAC (11 mo ago)

Yep full throttle, this unit doesn't actually rev down to idle. I have overreved a little bit and the voltage doesn't really get much higher than 13.


----------

